# ما الخشب المناسب للطائرات r.c.؟



## M.J.S. (25 يونيو 2014)

السلام عليكم

أقوم بعمل طائرة R.C.-propeller
و أحرص على أن تكون مادتها قليلة الكثافة و مرنة
هناك ما يسمى بخشب "أبلاكاش" و خشب "MDF"و هناك الفلين المعتاد المباع في محلات القرطاسية
هل هناك اقتراحات لمواد غير ما ذكرت؟ما الخشب المناسب لهذه الطائرة؟

شكرا


----------



## سامح الفيومى (26 يونيو 2014)

برجاء الاطلاععلى كتب صناعة الطائرات وقراءة المواضيع في المنتدى


----------



## abo.alnoor.tec (8 يوليو 2015)

أخي الكريم أذكر هناك نوع خشب يسمى بليود يستخدم لهذا الأمر


----------



## ناسى الناس (16 يناير 2016)

بارك الله فيك....​
​


----------

